# what are the most effective and inexpensive marketting tools



## JesusRoxs11 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

I have just started my Business and am looking for an inexpensive way to market my Shirt's.I have 8 of my own design and have listed them for sell on E Bay and Facebook but just have not had any luck. I am a little intimidated to make a Website as I only had 8 designs made by a screen Printer , 3 shirt's in each size S/M/L/XL. what if someone order 4 or more of one size? I would not be able to fill that order at this time as I need to recoup some of the Money in order to place a new order?Those are just a few of the questions that are holding me back 
Please if anyone has any info that could help me get this started I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just do it!.....If an order comes in for more than you have you will have to worry about it then.....In the meantime, try and sell what you have.....

Do any of your designs lend them self to plastisol transfers?....Maybe for your next run you can get transfers done....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> what are the most effective and inexpensive marketting tools


Yourself, it doesn't get any cheaper or more effective than showing a genuine enthusiasm for your product. Enthusiasm is contagious. Tell everyone you know and meet about what you do and be enthused! Then ask if they would or know of anyone who would be interested in buying one.

This won't cost you a thing, and will help you start to sell some shirts while at the same time getting some good feedback about you shirts. Then as you save some money you can expand into other areas that require a investment.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also create free website on Google sites or on wordpress


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

how are you having your shirts made?

yeah, from what i've heard ebay is generally the last place you'd want to sell your shirts. nor does the average facebook page in and of itself make many sales. of course, you're likely to find exceptions. 

just my opinion, but i think your social media is better as a gateway to your web site, where you have control over everything, rather than the destination. so, imo, you need a web site. and still do the facebook/twitter/etc. thing. some people will attach a blog to their site or a video, although i've yet to see a youtube video that had any production value to speak of. some had potential, but lacked the money to put into it, so they look cheap and, to me, take away from the confidence i otherwise might have had. so, to me, if you can't do something like that right, don't do it, as if you expose yourself as an amateur i don't want you having my credit card number, lol. 

what you're asking is like when i heard the lady at the post office say, 'what's the fastest and cheapest way to send this package?' it's an old joke, one without an answer without knowing more. in this case, you need to do your market research. i can't tell you what you should do because i don't know who your customers are supposed to be.  i can make guesses based on your post, but i wouldn't put any money on that, lol. 

that said, i would still get a web site. from there, you can take a stab at seo (search engine optimization). 

it sounds to me as if you want to do marketing, but haven't done any market research. am i right on that?


----------



## bruceslc (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree use your social media gateways for them to find you, may have to get some local sells done to get some start up money to help with bigger orders. Just my thoughts


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Most effective may be local business. Takes time but will last and is the most inexpensive.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Get yourself listed in Google Local Listing as well as local review sites


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm always trying something new myself. I just added an auction to my website. Feel free to list your items there too. No listing fees, just a small final value fee. Much lower than the big auction site.

http://ccdepot.com/auction/index.php


----------



## attitudeshirts (Apr 11, 2012)

use social sites: facebook, twitter, pinterest and so on. u can try link or facebook like exchange service as well.


----------

